# [SOLVED] Recent kernel does not find logical partitions

## pneula

Hi dear gentooers,

I have the weirdest problem I've had during my gentoo experience in three years. Gentoo kernel 2.6.30 seems to be the latest to recognise the logical partitions in my 400GB ATA IDE hard disk. fdisk lists them (/dev/hda5-7) but they don't show up in the /dev directory:

```

Disk /dev/hda: 400.1 GB, 400088457216 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 48641 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x000d313e

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hda1   *           1           5       40131   83  Linux

/dev/hda2               6          68      506047+  82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/hda3              69        4276    33800760   83  Linux

/dev/hda4            4277       48641   356361862+   5  Extended

/dev/hda5            4278       35587   251497543+  83  Linux

/dev/hda6           42115       48641    52428096   83  Linux

/dev/hda7           35588       42114    52428096   83  Linux

Partition table entries are not in disk order

```

Gparted also finds the logical partitions, and, still more curiously, somehow makes them available in /dev without any other actions than launching.

I've tried some LiveCDs of which a two year old Gentoo Install Minimal finds the partitions whereas the most recent Minimal as well as Gparted LiveCD or SystemRescueCD don't. I even recreated the swap and root partitions (/dev/hda2-3) because gparted reports them corrupted with 'unable to find mount point', but this had no effect on the problem.

What is going on there and do I have to stick to 2.6.30 kernel forever?Last edited by pneula on Thu Dec 23, 2010 10:56 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Jaglover

 *Quote:*   

> Partition table entries are not in disk order 

 

I'd fix that first, fdisk can do it.

----------

## BradN

The only thing I could recommend is copying down your partition geometry (recommended in advanced fdisk mode to make sure all details are the same), zeroing out your MBR, and then recreating the partitions (and reinstalling the bootloader, but try booting with a floppy/cdrom grub first to see if the bootloader is involved).  It's possible there is some strange data in there that the kernel mistakes for a different partition table signature, but that's really all I can think of.

----------

## pneula

Thanks for your hints! Finally I got this solved using this great post describing how to migrate to libata: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6362608.html

----------

